# Ford 1310 loader 770b brackets



## Tonytino5 (Jul 9, 2018)

I just purchased a 770b loader to put on my 1310 ford tractor. The only problem is that I have the incorrect brackets to attach the loader to my tractor model. I called all over the country and Canada lol. No one makes or sells the brackets. I tried contacting new holland for the dimensions and they said they no longer have them. So I was wondering if anyone had the brackets to the 1310 and would like to send me some pictures and dimensions so I could weld up my own. It would be much appreciated.
Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Tonytino5! I'm just wondering if you have contacted any tractor salvage yards. Some folks will scrap a tractor, remove the loader and forget to remove the brackets or frame work. Hope you have luck. I'm sure some of these Ford owners will jump in and offer some help.


----------



## Tonytino5 (Jul 9, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Hello Tonytino5! I'm just wondering if you have contacted any tractor salvage yards. Some folks will scrap a tractor, remove the loader and forget to remove the brackets or frame work. Hope you have luck. I'm sure some of these Ford owners will jump in and offer some help.


Yea I have contacted almost all the yards I could find on the internet that had 1310 or 770b loaders. They all said that they usually get the loader as a whole with brackets and all. Then sell them as a whole they will not piece out for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

Perhaps one that has the correct brackets for your tractor would for a price, make a drawing with dimensions? Even email a photo or two also? Money talks. Second idea, couldn't you kinda drive your tractor into position in the loader frame and using blocking, support the loader frame in position to make measurements to use in constructing brackets? Perhaps "mock" a pair up out of wood to use as a pattern.


----------



## Nolo263 (Aug 18, 2018)

I have a 1710 with a 770b loader. Will pics of mine help?


----------



## Nolo263 (Aug 18, 2018)

Here are some pics, i can take any angle or measurements you need.


----------



## Tonytino5 (Jul 9, 2018)

Nolo263 said:


> Here are some pics, i can take any angle or measurements you need.


Thank you I appreciate it I made the brackets and mounted everything already by jacking up the loader and driving the tractor in. Then I welding the brackets and made measurements around the tractor. Worked out very nice. The only thing I could use is where the front pin holes that hook to the bucket and the cylinders hook to the bucket. I am fabricting my own quick attachments and not sure the spacing of the 2 holes on each side. Whether they are offset from one another or directly parrallel from one another. And the distance between them.


----------



## Nolo263 (Aug 18, 2018)

What pin holes? Send me a pic of where these pin holes are. I will take any pics or measurements


----------



## Tonytino5 (Jul 9, 2018)

Nolo263 said:


> What pin holes? Send me a pic of where these pin holes are. I will take any pics or measurements


These are the two holes I’m talking about a bought this loader used obviously. Who ever had it before me made this make shift bucket. And I’m not sure if the shaped the holes correctly or put them in the right spot.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is a couple of my bucket on my 3400 industrial.


----------



## Nolo263 (Aug 18, 2018)

I will take pics today and post them.


----------

